# Partner visa question in regards to financial support help?



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just to give you a very brief story. I would like to sponsor my partner applying Partner Visa. I am an Australian citizen and my partner lives in China. Me and my partner has been together for 4 years now. We have been dealing with long distance relationship. From time to time, I would fly back for a couple of times a year for at least a couple of months and she has been to Aus a few times as well to visit me. We have been to some holiday trips together before. We are planning to get married in Australia end of this year or next year and then plan to apply for onshore partner visa afterwards. I am the sponsor. 

Here's the issue. I have no problem submitting plenty of holiday photos and emails to prove our relationship and asking friends statement to verify our genuine relationship etc but because in terms of financial backing, I don't currently work for a no. of years, will it be a problem as my parents give me from time to time? However, I have a a high 5 figure savings and I am not sure if that is sufficent enough to prove to the case officer that I can sponsor my partner for the 2 year period? And also, my parents will be happy to sponsor her if there is such thing and will let my partner live at my parents place. This is what worries me the success rate for having the application approved. 

And I am not sure if this is a complicated case, whether it is recommended I should get a local migration agent?

I haven't started anything yet and if any suggestions or answers would be appreciated please? Thanks


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

As long as you have the ability to provide for her, whether it is through help from your family or from savings, it shouldn't be a problem. 

People who have been on centrelink payments only have successfully sponsored. It seems that not so much emphasis is placed on how much you earn now, just that you will commit to support them. Plus, she will have work rights here if she comes on a partner visa


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

It used to be that sponsors had to meet income requirements or find someone who did meet the income requirements to sign an Assurance of Support in order to sponsor someone on a partner visa. However, they recently (from 2012, I believe) removed those income requirements along with now allowing people on a bridging visa A to have full work rights (it used to be a case of no work rights on the BVA). 

It can be very helpful (if you have a low income, or income from sporadic sources) to show DIBP that your partner is employable and therefore unlikely to need government assistance. You can generally do that by submitting any of her education or vocational qualifications and recent work history. Also, a good grasp of the English language is generally a must in Australia if you wish to obtain work. As part of your sponsorship undertaking, you agree to fully support your partner in obtaining the relevant skills needed to actively participate in Australian society (work etc) and that includes helping her attend English lessons (500 hours free for migrants - which is great) if necessary. 

The partner visa is generally about granting a visa to couples who are genuine and who can't live apart. It's not a skilled or tourist visa, so therefore there isn't as much emphasis on income, skills etc. the biggest reason why partner visas are so exploited is because the threshold in regards to skills, income earning potential etc are so low. 

Good luck!!


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> It used to be that sponsors had to meet income requirements or find someone who did meet the income requirements to sign an Assurance of Support in order to sponsor someone on a partner visa. However, they recently (from 2012, I believe) removed those income requirements along with now allowing people on a bridging visa A to have full work rights (it used to be a case of no work rights on the BVA).
> 
> It can be very helpful (if you have a low income, or income from sporadic sources) to show DIBP that your partner is employable and therefore unlikely to need government assistance. You can generally do that by submitting any of her education or vocational qualifications and recent work history. Also, a good grasp of the English language is generally a must in Australia if you wish to obtain work. As part of your sponsorship undertaking, you agree to fully support your partner in obtaining the relevant skills needed to actively participate in Australian society (work etc) and that includes helping her attend English lessons (500 hours free for migrants - which is great) if necessary.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer

Sorry, maybe there's a little confusion of the plan so I will emphasis it again. Basically we never lived together so no de facto relationship in the past few years or so. We plan to get married in Australia and then straight away, we intend to apply for Partner Visa. We were going to get the Prospective Marriage Visa at first but heard from a few friends saying that it takes so long to get things done and since we are getting married here, its better to do it onshore. Would it be ok? We are definately geninue for our relationshp and could provide statement from friends, family, photos to support that, just that worrying for the financial support part, thats all

You stated:

*It can be very helpful (if you have a low income, or income from sporadic sources) to show DIBP that your partner is employable and therefore unlikely to need government assistance. You can generally do that by submitting any of her education or vocational qualifications and recent work history*

She has been working in the past 1 year or so in her country and she has a very good english background given she has studied abroad before, so would that be helpful to cover the reason that even I may not have sufficient to sponsor, she still have the work ability to find a job here or something?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are not planning to marry until the end of this year or next year, the Prospective Marriage Visa *is* the exact visa suited to your situation. It requires less evidence and does not require you to have lived together, shared finances, etc. I'm not positive on the exact wait time for China at the moment but I believe it may be somewhere around 9 months.

Getting married and then applying right after marriage without ever having lived together is a good way to get rejected. You need to show that you both have been living at the same address (bills coming to both of you, personal correspondence coming to both of you, etc.) and that you are sharing household finances (via a joint account, for example). It's really difficult to show these things if you've never lived together.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Also, your parents cannot sponsor her - but I would highly suggest getting a statutory declaration from them declaring that they will support both of you should you need it in her first two years here. It would also be advisable to provide evidence that they have the financial ability to do that.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Deleted due to double post


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, I didn't realise that you intended to get married and then immediately apply for the partner visa without having lived together. That is really not advisable, for the main reason being that the burden of evidence required for a partner visa is much, much higher than that for a PMV! 

A lot of people do make the error of believing that marriage to an Australia citizen affords them the right to migrate to Australia, but that's just not the case. Even married, you will need to satisfy the criteria for a genuine and ongoing relationship to the exclusion of all others. You are applying for a substantive visa in the context of fairly prolific immigration fraud, with particular exploitation of partner visas. 

I'm not sure whether China is considered a high risk country or not (I'm guessing yes, but truly don't know) and if it is, you will have an even higher burden of proof placed on you. My husband is American - a low-risk country, and we are married and I'm currently pregnant with his child, yet we submitted over 200 files worth of evidence with our application. 

For your reference, the four broad criteria that you need to meet for the partner visa are financial, social, mutual commitment and nature of household. Meeting all four of these is absolutely essential - not three of them, or two of them, but all four of them. I know I sound harsh, and I don't mean to be, but no one wants to see you get rejected. We are all wanting you to be successful in being with your love, because we've been there and we've felt what you're feeling. 

If you absolutely cannot manage to find a way to live together for at least 3-5 months (at a minimum) prior to applying for the partner visa, then please consider more carefully the PMV.

The PMV is designed specifically for people in your circumstances and requires much less evidence and doesn't require any living together. The only stipulations are that your relationship must be genuine, you must have met in person at least once, you must not be currently married and you must get married within 9 months of the visa grant. 

Good luck!!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I very much agree with Star Hunter. You should be applying for a PMV. It is extremely risky to do it any other way and you wouldn't benefit at all by attempting to do it any other way. PMV is made for your situation.


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey Starhunter and kangaroo girl, thanks for the answer!

Wow.......it seems I'm having different answers from different poeple!! Like the person who is going to my marriage celebrant adviced me for my partner to get the partner visa here when she is here for holiday. And another few don't recommend me to do the PMV because they said even its within 9 months, it is troublesome and takes so long to be approved according to their experience so its much easier and faster to do it onshore i.e. get married here, then apply for onshore partner visa. But now, you tell me this, I really have to reconsider again before making the next important step! And yeah, China is not a high risk country. I also heard different answers about finanical issue (from forums, a few different migrant agents) is that its not important for as long as the relationship is geninue as well but then again, Star Hunter stated the 4 categories MUST be met including financial, social, mutual commitment and nature of household so that what worries me here as I know the other 3 categories are satisified.

And in regards to living together, yes, we haven't really lived together before in the past few years. Only lived together as....travelling together (probably travelled 10 times during the past few years), stayed each other's place at occassion time so its not really a de facto relationship, so I am not sure if this will affect on the outcome as well =(

So you are saying partner visa (even after married) is for those who can proove that we have lived together for at least 12 months? And if not, this is not the right one for us to apply?

Cheers


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Hey Starhunter and kangaroo girl, thanks for the answer!
> 
> Wow.......it seems I'm having different answers from different poeple!! Like the person who is going to my marriage celebrant adviced me for my partner to get the partner visa here when she is here for holiday. And another few don't recommend me to do the PMV because they said even its within 9 months, it takes so long according to their experience and more dragging or something so its much easier to do it onshore i.e. get married here, then apply for onshore partner visa. But now, you tell me this, I really have to reconsider again before making the next step! And yeah, China is not a high risk country. I also heard different answers about finanical issue (from forums, a few different migrant agents) is that its not important for as long as the relationship is geninue as well but then again, Star Hunter stated the 4 categories MUST be met including financial, social, mutual commitment and nature of household so that what worries me here as I know the other 3 categories are satisified.
> 
> ...


No, there isn't a 12 month requirement for living together if you're married, but being married does not remove the nessecity to provide evidence in all those categories mentioned.

The financial category is not about proving how much money you make, it's about proving that you and your spouse share finances. If you're not living together and never have, it's very hard to do that.

The PMV doesn't require you to show all of that evidence that you need for the other visa, so it is more realistic considering you've never lived together.

You've said you don't intend on getting married for quite a while so there is no "dragging out" anything, it actually seems to fit your timelines quite well. By the time you're wanting to marry the PMV could be processed and approved, going by when you said you want to get married.

All applications take a long time. There is no quick way.

She could apply for a tourist visa to come here like you seem to want us to tell you to do, but she might very well have a "no further stay" condition applied which would rule out applying from within Australia.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> And yeah, China is not a high risk country.


I believe you are incorrect there. I'm looking it up but I think it *is* a high risk country.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, it is high risk.

The immigration website states that the definition of a high- risk country is one that is not eligible for an ETA.

Here is the list of ETA eligible countries. China is not listed, sorry.

More details and definition given here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Hey Starhunter and kangaroo girl, thanks for the answer!
> 
> Wow.......it seems I'm having different answers from different poeple!! Like the person who is going to my marriage celebrant adviced me for my partner to get the partner visa here when she is here for holiday. And another few don't recommend me to do the PMV because they said even its within 9 months, it is troublesome and takes so long to be approved according to their experience so its much easier and faster to do it onshore i.e. get married here, then apply for onshore partner visa. But now, you tell me this, I really have to reconsider again before making the next important step! And yeah, China is not a high risk country. I also heard different answers about finanical issue (from forums, a few different migrant agents) is that its not important for as long as the relationship is geninue as well but then again, Star Hunter stated the 4 categories MUST be met including financial, social, mutual commitment and nature of household so that what worries me here as I know the other 3 categories are satisified.
> 
> ...


See, I think whoever advised you against the PMV is either misinformed, or they have their own interests in recommending the partner visa over the PMV in your case.

The partner visa is by no means "quick" with processing times for the United States sitting at around 12-18 months before approval. A PMV may very well take less time than an onshore partner visa.

No, if you are married you do not have to have lived together for 12 months since marriage waives the minimum cohabitation requirement, however, the amount of evidence that you need to provide is just not easily obtained without some cohabitation - a minimum is often recommended on here as 3 months, and I would actually suggest it to be closer to 5 months as a minimum.

You say you have three of the criteria met, and only need the financial aspects, but you say you haven't lived together and that's what "nature of household" essentially is. You need to prove you have established a household together - that you live together, prepare meals, do chores together etc. you need to produce things like joint leases and utility bills, mail addressed to both of you together or separately at the same address, visiting the same doctor, etc etc. Evidence that you conduct your day to day lives as a married couple, not just a couple who is dating or courting. You need to prove that your lives are enmeshed with one another to the exclusion of all others.

In my opinion you just cannot prove that criteria without living together for a while and establishing that "household". Travelling together is not really the same as putting down roots together - even platonic friends travel together.

The partner visa is really much more complex than I think you realise and whomever gave you the impression that is was simple or easy, is misinformed.

Please do you more research on your options because partner visas are now costing over $4,500 and you don't get any of that refunded if you apply for the wrong visa or don't get approved because of lack of evidence.

I'm wishing you the best of luck! It's a painful process that I wish no one had to experience xxxx

ETA: just saw that China is indeed a high risk country (I thought it was) so that means you will be required to produce bucket loads of evidence and won't get away with an application that isn't completely air-tight. Also as mentioned, the financial aspects have nothing to do with your income, but that you share finances like a married couple - joint bank accounts, joint bills, giving each other money or buying each other necessary essentials or otherwise providing financially for one another. Unless you have a LOT of evidence of money transfers to one another, and proof that you are paying for her living expenses in China (or she is paying for yours here) then you won't be able to provide enough evidence to satisfy that criteria without living together.


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

To CollegeGirl

I actually just looked at your other thread in:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/20733-partner-visa-should-i-apply.html

And indeed it perfect suits my case!! I am planning ot do that probably without migrantion agent in confidence then since that doesn't require the finanical part!

However, just another question I would like to ask

As you said in the another thread, you stated after PMV, you still need to apply for Partner Visa. So does it mean.....after her PMV is granted and married in Australia, its better to APPLY partner visa onshore 1 year later so that we live together in Australia, then therefore we can supply evidence that we live together, have joint account or even have baby even the finanical part may not be concern?

I am a bit confused if doing PMV and then to Partner Visa is actually an extra stage\step or it can give you a choice as like I said, after marriage, you can live for 1 year togetehr and apply Partner Visa with high chance of getting approved rather than my original intention i.e. my partner coming to Australia, get married in registry, then apply Partner Visa a week later etc

Cheers


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

mike88 said:


> To CollegeGirl
> 
> I actually just looked at your other thread in:
> 
> ...


With the PMV you have nine months in which to get married and apply for the partner visa - that nine months is from visa grant.

You cannot stay in Australia indefinitely on the PMV but t it should definitely give you enough time living together to acquire the financial evidence that you need.

You are required to apply for the 820 partner visa, just to make sure that is clarified, as the PMV itself does not grant you permanent residency - it's essentially an extra step to help those who can't apply for the partner visa outright. It's like a "bridge" in a sense 

Hope that helps clarify matters a bit for you.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> To CollegeGirl
> 
> I actually just looked at your other thread in:
> 
> ...


I'm not CollegeGirl but I'll answer you anyway. The PMV allows your partner to come to Australia to marry you. You must marry within 9 months.

Once you are married, you apply for the second part onshore, that's the 820.

It allows you time between now and then to build the evidence you need, and live together before applying for the 820.

I really think you need to visit the immigration website and study the visa information, it is all listed there.

Here: https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx

Click through every section and it explains how it works.

Also, you need to read the partner migration booklet :

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/booklets.htm

This explains how the process works and the evidence you need. Whatever way you choose, financial aspects MUST be addressed in the 820 application. You need to be financially committed to eachother, there's no way around it.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Ah you beat me star, slow typer here


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

To Star Hunter

Thanks for the answers, they are helpful!!

No worries even its a high risk country, we have a lot of evidence to support it such as the Engagement party videos\photos, travel pictures and we even had the Marriage Celebrant signed for Intend to Marriage so therefore,we are confident its gonna be approved due to stack of evidence!

Haha, a 9month bridging visa eh? I get it. But with PMV, say........we are getting married end of the year in Dec in Aus, and we apply PMV now, when it is successfully granted and she comes here in Dec, she can stay here for 9 months up to August 2015 that we live together and then apply Partner Visa on the last day of PMV even we missed out 12 months of living together as required or?

And as by then, when we have completed the PMV and apply Partner Visa, does it kinda cut alot of steps than those who skipped PMV and apply Partner Visa directly? 

Thanks again!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> To Star Hunter
> 
> Thanks for the answers, they are helpful!!
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand just what evidence is required, people are trying to explain but you seem to think you have a heap more evidence that you need. Those things you mention are just a very small aspect.

Please, do yourself a favour and read the links provided and stop looking for the quickest, easiest route because there isn't one.

You'll end up being rejected and losing a heap of money if you have the attitude that you have so much evidence they couldn't possibly reject you, when you guys havnt even lived together.


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Kangaroo Girl

Sorry, not that I don't want to reply your message but I am really a slow typer so I have to type one at a time so in terms of speed you and Star Hunter definately wins here!!!

Thanks for the info once again
I mean now it changes my mind once I have read the PMV and Partner Visa difference as I disregarded PMV completely before due to few friends telling me its too long to wait, so troublesome bla bla and afterall, it really depends on the case and situation and for my case, it is best for PMV

So for PMV, as she is in China and I am in Australia, who does the submitting application? Just her? Both of us at the same time or what? I have the form signed by the celebrant for Intention Notice of marriage as she given to us just in case we need to submit it (my partner came to Australia last month for holiday and look for wedding venues so as well as signed it so its good use afterall now!)

You stated
"With the PMV you have nine months in which to get married and apply for the partner visa - that nine months is from visa grant. 

You cannot stay in Australia indefinitely on the PMV but t it should definitely give you enough time living together to acquire the financial evidence that you need."



As far as I understand for work rights, PMV lets you work, but what about if she opens a business company here or if not, under joint name together, is it ok? Therefore will have sufficent time to provide making money finanical evidence to build up while she is here from Visa grant 9 months BEFORE applying Partner Visa? 

Would it be advisable to apply Partner Visa JUST before the PMV expires as we want to make use of the time as much as possible to prove we are committing with each other or its too risky since time is too tight for lodgment application etc.

Thanks again!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Hi Kangaroo Girl
> 
> Sorry, not that I don't want to reply your message but I am really a slow typer so I have to type one at a time so in terms of speed you and Star Hunter definately wins here!!!
> 
> ...


You'll have plenty of time to get the right evidence together in that time If you plan ahead and know what you need 

Yes you can wait till near the end of the PMV to allow time to have all the evidence you can, but maybe not the very last day.

I don't know about the opening a business question so I can't help on that one sorry!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

mike88 said:


> To Star Hunter
> 
> Thanks for the answers, they are helpful!!
> 
> ...


If you are referring to the PMV then yes, the evidence that you have is likely to be sufficient since you don't need financial aspects or nature of household - although having those can definitely help you. If you are thinking you can apply for the partner visa on the evidence that you have then you are going to be disappointed.

As I stated before, my husband is from a low risk country and we are married and submitted well over 200 files of evidence - all scanned files. Took us 2 weeks to upload the evidence and we are still uploading bits here and there. Having photos and stat decs are not enough, unfortunately.

PMV requires much less evidence which is why we are recommending it to you so strongly. We want you to succeed!! The PMV is really the best way (and possibly the only way at this stage) for you to do that.

Also, you cannot be already married when your PMV is granted, and if you are then your application will be automatically changed to a partner visa and you will not have enough evidence without cohabitation.

You get married within nine months of visa grant, so depending on when your visa is granted will determine when you can get married. After getting married you will be required to apply for the partner visa 820 as a married couple. You use the nine months of the PMV to gather evidence to submit for your 820.

That is how it generally works. If you are still nervous or unsure, there are migration agents who can help you figure out your options 

Good luck


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

You posted again while I was typing  

By the way, you quoted me and not KangarooGirl, lol. 

I have no idea about opening a business, but I'm sure it's probably possible as long as you follow the correct protocol and obtain a TFN and Business number (had a brain fart and can't remember what it's called). 

You don't need to be so worried about saving money for financial evidence, since financial evidence is more about the sharing of household finances, so if you get a disability pension and have that paid into a joint account which she can use for her essentials and if you pay bills that she benefits from - electric, phone etc - that is considered sharing finances and therefore financial evidence. It means you will struggle a little financially if you are supporting her on a pension, but it will serve the purposes for immigration


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Star Hunter

Phew...thank God, I have done my research at least 9 months prior or otherwise by the time may be too late so big thank you to you, Kangaroo Girl, college Girl and all the poeple who replied!

Wow, I didn't know it took loads of work for 2 weeks just to submit them! I also hope that your hubby will succeed too! =)

You stated:

"You get married within nine months of visa grant, so depending on when your visa is granted will determine when you can get married. After getting married you will be required to apply for the partner visa 820 as a married couple. *You use the nine months of the PMV to gather evidence to submit for your 820.* "

I think I get it now, so the following 9 month is the golden period to gather evidence for us to commit with each other if we are to apply Partner Visa. The highlighted part, do you mean I will re collect the old evidence what I applied for PMV plus gather additional evidence e.g. joint bank name for bank, house, bills etc during the 9 months golden period? If so, I have another concern, and me and my partner are in overseas most of the time and haven't really lived together other than visiting her from time to time, so therefore, I am not sure what sort of evidence to gather to prove for our Partner Visa. I mean at the moment or at least for the next 9 months, we are just a boyfriend\girlfriend dealing long distance most of the time so therefore we can't make use of it living together as at first, I thought after we get married here, we can live together for a while and then apply for Partner Visa until I misunderstand and that you just said that PMV is for marriage purpose and will automatically be transferred to PV after offically married. So is this another concern? =(



Star Hunter said:


> If you are referring to the PMV then yes, the evidence that you have is likely to be sufficient since you don't need financial aspects or nature of household - although having those can definitely help you. If you are thinking you can apply for the partner visa on the evidence that you have then you are going to be disappointed.
> 
> As I stated before, my husband is from a low risk country and we are married and submitted well over 200 files of evidence - all scanned files. Took us 2 weeks to upload the evidence and we are still uploading bits here and there. Having photos and stat decs are not enough, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Mike! 

I think you're still a little confused on the process of a PMV - and that's completely understandable and a place most of us have been at one point.

Your fiancée applies for PMV offshore (in China).
PMV is granted and fiancée travels to Australia 
Within nine months of living together in Australia you need to get married.
After marriage and before the nine months PMV expires you apply for the 820 partner visa.

So, you don't need to worry about having that evidence now, you don't need it for the PMV. When the PMV is granted, your fiancée will enter Australia on a the PMV visa and you will be able to live together for up to nine months before submitting the partner visa.

The nine months doesn't start from when you apply, but from when it's approved. When it's approved there is nothing stopping you from living together as she will be allowed into Australia. You just have to apply for the partner visa within nine months from when the PMV is approved, so you don't need to apply as soon as you get married, and you don't need to get married as soon as it's approved (nine months for both cases). 

You could, for example, bring her here on a PMV and marry her within two weeks and then just live together as a married couple for 7 months and then apply for the partner visa when you have the evidence required. Or, you could, in another example, bring her here to Australia, live with her as a de facto for 7 months and then apply for the partner visa as soon as the marriage is registered - using the time before getting married to establish evidence  

I recommend using that nine months PMV that your fiancée is living with you to put down roots, rent a place together if possible, get utility bills in both names, lost each other in your respective wills, go out together socially and join clubs, present yourselves as a couple to the world in Australia so you have evidence to provide for your partner application.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike, I know it's quite confusing but I really think you need to read the documents I linked you to earlier before you spend more time asking questions here. Much of it is explained on the website and in the partner migration booklet. They talk about the evidence, give examples, and outline the process step by step. 

You really do need to spend the time reading those and gaining a good basic understanding before you go any further. 

I just think you're going to wind up more confused than ever.


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Star Hunter

Sorry, for the wrrong quote, I got too anxious with everything so forgive me for that, lol.

However, I am really now very happy and relieved, because I really understand and see why this PMV benefits us!
I really want to hug if I could (as a friend of course, lol) as you saved us!
So basically, to cut it short as in my understanding

* She applies PMV offshore
* When approved, need to get married and make use of living together during the 9 months period and then apply Partner Visa

I will definately go ahead with PMV like you suggested and adviced, but just a few more questions if you don't mind please?

1) Can she apply PV on the very last day of PMV to make full use of the whole 9 months? Or its safer to apply at least a a month or couple months before expiry date?

2) As marriage registry is going to be on around Dec, can she request the immigration department to be granted in Nov or Dec so she can make use of the FULL 9 months?

3) After marriage registry (when PMV is approved), we will go back to China for the official wedding reception with family & friends for about a month so I am not sure if she is allowed to travel and back to Aus?

4) I am assuming during the 9 months PMV stay here, she can work, do business (provided like you said, do all the TFN, ABN business paper work etc)

5) Will she doing all the document evidence upload since she (as the applicant) is the main person to apply for PMV and to be interviewed? Or it is as important and the same amount that I need to provide and send the documents to her country (or scan and email to her)??

Thanks once again

It eases us alot!



Star Hunter said:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> I think you're still a little confused on the process of a PMV - and that's completely understandable and a place most of us have been at one point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Mike, 

I'll try to answer your questions as best I can.

1. I would not leave it to the very last day of the PMV because, while with the online application the bridging visas usually get issued almost immediately, in some cases (KangarooGirl's husband is one such case) there is an issue with the bridging visa being granted and that needs to be sorted out. I would suggest that you apply at least a week before the PMV expires. That is if you do it online (which I recommend since it's really so much easier in my opinion).

2. Unfortunately, immigration may not approve your visa before December, and there have been several cases on here where applicants have had to change the date of their expected wedding/marriage becuause their visa wasn't granted in time. It doesn't matter when it gets granted though as you get nine months from the visa grant date, not the date you get married. If you get married one month after the visa is granted, you still get eight months before you have to apply for the partner visa (820 visa). You get nine months regardless of marriage date, as long as you get married sometime within that nine month window, you can apply for the Partner visa at the end of the nine months. The living together and gathering evidence aspect doesn't have to be as a married couple, de facto works just as well for the purposes of providing evidence provided that on the day you apply for the partner visa from the PMV that you are legally married - how long married isn't really relevant. 

3. As far as I know, she will be allowed to travel outside of Australia on the PMV. When she applies for the 820 visa and gets issued a bridging visa A, she will not be able to leave Australia unless she first obtains a bridging visa B. 

4. I'm not 100% sure on owning a business! but I'm pretty sure she does have working rights at a minimum. 

5. The applicant (in this case your fiancée) will be the one to fill out the online application and upload evidence and other documents. You will be responsible for the sponsorship undertaking form and the provision of all your necessary documents to support your application to sponsor. Of course, it's only natural that you will both be assisting one another and helping each other sift through evidence and write statements etc. I'm pretty sure that for offshore visas lodged online, that the documents uploaded on the applications application needs to be uploaded from the location of the applicant - in your case, China. I'm really not 100% sure though as my husband and I went straight for the partner visa and applied onshore so we were together physically the whole time. 

There is nothing to stop you from scanning and emailing her evidence for her to upload to her application at the very least, so you will be an active participant in the application regardless, I imagine. 

Thank you for the friend hugs  I think everyone on this forum could do with lots of those going through this stressful situation xxxx


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Star Hunter

Thank you once again, your answers have helped us!

Just 1 last thing in regards to the black bold letters highlighted in number 2)

You mean....say my fixed marriage date is 30th December and she start applying the PMV. If it is approved BEFOREHAND say....11th November, then great! If its approved on 30th Jan 2015, can we proceed ahead for our marriage here and deduct the remaining PMV 9 months i.e. 8 months left here.

Now, when the PMV is not granted yet say.....in November, what visa does she apply when she is in Australia for the 30th December (especially when the celebrate\reception is booked?)? Is just normal Tourist Visa is ok or what? This is a bit of a concern as if its a normal TV and they can see its recorded PMV application is on process, then the TV might be rejected?

Cheers



Star Hunter said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I'll try to answer your questions as best I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Hi Star Hunter
> 
> Thank you once again, your answers have helped us!
> 
> ...


If it isn't approved by the month or so before you'd need to change your wedding date. You need to be prepared to change your wedding date because nobody can predict how long it will take for them to grant the visa.

Your 9 months starts from when they grant it. You can get married and apply for the 820 any time in those 9 months, it's up to you.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Mike,

One thing that is important to remember regarding the PMV is that if you get married BEFORE it is granted, then your application will be changed to a partner visa application and you will have the burden of needing to provide sufficient evidence that was outlined above.

Also, I'm sure you know that the PMV is an offshore visa, so while your fiancée can visit Australia while it is being processed, she will need to be offshore when it is granted. Your CO will usually let you know when it's about to be granted so that she can move offshore. 

Unfortunately there is no other visa besides the PMV that is designed for people to get married on. Tourist visa is the only option she will have unless she can get a work sponsored or skilled visa of some kind. 

Please do remember though that you can't get a PMV granted if you are already married. If you apply for the PMV then you will need to wait until it is granted before you get married. If you get married while it is processing then you will no longer be eligible for the PMV and your only option will be a partner visa (which as we have addressed requires lots of relationship evidence). 

The links that KG provided above are very handy at outlining the different visas and the conditions and requirements involved with each. When you have time you should definitely give them a read


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

mike88 said:


> You mean....say my fixed marriage date is 30th December and she start applying the PMV. If it is approved BEFOREHAND say....11th November, then great! If its approved on 30th Jan 2015, can we proceed ahead for our marriage here and deduct the remaining PMV 9 months i.e. 8 months left here.
> 
> Now, when the PMV is not granted yet say.....in November, what visa does she apply when she is in Australia for the 30th December (especially when the celebrate\reception is booked?)? Is just normal Tourist Visa is ok or what? This is a bit of a concern as if its a normal TV and they can see its recorded PMV application is on process, then the TV might be rejected?
> 
> Cheers


You can't get married if you have applied for a PMV and it hasn't been granted yet. If it is getting towards December and the PMV hasn't been granted yet, you will have to push back your wedding until 2015, AFTER the PMV is granted.

Your fiancee might be able to come to Australian on a tourist visa while the PMV application is being processed, but she will need to leave the country when for it to be granted (because she would have applied when she was out of Australia i.e. offshore, she will need to be out of Australia when it is granted). And to reiterate: you should NOT get married after applying for the PMV but before the PMV is granted.


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks man, I get it now

But ....oh dear...this is killing me again. The reason why I said that is because they have set the date of end of the year in Dec for the marriage registry and because my partner just checked that the approval for PMV requires around 12 months of application, most likely, it will not be approved on time unless she takes the risk hopefully it will be approved BEFORE our wedding. I know that the dates can be pushed further if not approved yet but thats gonna be a problem as friends and family will be coming during that period and is kinda all set. So its really risky here.

I was wondering another solution but I am not sure if this will be ok...which is......still come here as Tourist Visa (TV) and get married and apply PV straight away like I have said at the very first place. And then in regards to the burden e.g. finanical income that I was worrying before and needing to sponsor her\show proof to the Case Officer (CO), I can probably start getting some proof by asking my parents to transfer the pocket money to my account monthly (as it is usually given by cash) for about a year, so that by then, I can show to the CO the bank statement that I have regular income?

And for the finanical committment, as we haven't lived together before other than right after marriage, I can start to do joint account and maybe purchase stocks\shares stuffs in China so that I can show to the CO even though those statements\documents are not from Australia?

Would that good enough to show our for income and committment etc?

Kinda sad now again *sigh*



Star Hunter said:


> Mike,
> 
> One thing that is important to remember regarding the PMV is that if you get married BEFORE it is granted, then your application will be changed to a partner visa application and you will have the burden of needing to provide sufficient evidence that was outlined above.
> 
> ...


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

mike88 said:


> I was wondering another solution but I am not sure if this will be ok...which is......still come here as Tourist Visa (TV) and get married and apply PV straight away like I have said at the very first place. And then in regards to the burden e.g. finanical income that I was worrying before and needing to sponsor her\show proof to the Case Officer (CO), I can probably start getting some proof by asking my parents to transfer the pocket money to my account monthly (as it is usually given by cash) for about a year, so that by then, I can show to the CO the bank statement that I have regular income?
> 
> And for the finanical committment, as we haven't lived together before other than right after marriage, I can start to do joint account and maybe purchase stocks\shares stuffs in China so that I can show to the CO even though those statements\documents are not from Australia?


You are mixing up what we talk about when we are saying financial evidence. In the visa context, there are two different types of "financial evidence". These are:

1. Income evidence - i.e. how much you earn; and 
2. evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship i.e. joint bank account, shared expenses, shared assets, etc.

For a partner visa, you do not need to worry about evidence for category one (income evidence). You don't need to prove that you have a specific income to sponsor, so no need to get your parents to transfer money.

However, you WILL need to show that you share financial responsibilities with your partner. A joint bank account (that you BOTH contribute to) is a good start, however you will need more. Do you have evidence of money transfers to her? Have you paid for any flights on her behalf? It's difficult to get evidence for this when you are not and have not lived together. Stocks in China will not be appropriate or adequate to demonstrate this category.

In the same vein, when applying for a partner visa you will need to have evidence as to the nature of your household (i.e. demonstrating that you live together, share the household duties, have joint electricity bills), social evidence (that you present as a couple in social situations so statements from friends and family, joint travel) and nature of your commitment (wills, superannuation beneficiaries, evidence of contact whilst apart). All of this is very difficult to obtain when you do not currently and will not live together until you apply. It makes no difference whether you are married or not, you will need to give this evidence, there are no ifs or buts about it.

You can try to get a tourist visa, then get married and apply for the partner visa. But there is a good chance that your partner will get a condition called "no further stay" on her tourist visa - that means that she can't apply for a partner visa in Australia, and would have to do it from China. You can't request that this condition be left off so it is a VERY risky move. Tourists visas aren't meant to facilitate peoples' arrival into the country for purposes other than a holiday. And as I've already said, it is unlikely you won't have enough evidence anyway to apply for a partner visa if you do it this way.

To be honest, you need to do your own research on what is required. Please, go and read the links that kangaroogirl has provided you with a couple of pages ago, and then come back and ask us questions to clarify. We can't tell you any more than we already have.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Thanks man, I get it now
> 
> But ....oh dear...this is killing me again. The reason why I said that is because they have set the date of end of the year in Dec for the marriage registry and because my partner just checked that the approval for PMV requires around 12 months of application, most likely, it will not be approved on time unless she takes the risk hopefully it will be approved BEFORE our wedding. I know that the dates can be pushed further if not approved yet but thats gonna be a problem as friends and family will be coming during that period and is kinda all set. So its really risky here.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're sad mike, I understand and have been through the same thing too, most of us here have had a long journey to where we are. It's not easy.

The tourist visa idea could only have a chance of working if she was able to obtain one without a "no further stay" condition. Coming from a high risk country, it is VERY likely that she would have that condition imposed - that means you cannot apply for any other type of visa while in Australia.

You could attempt an application and see if you get a no further stay, but it can take a few months to find out the outcome of a tourist visa.

If she did get a tourist visa without a no further stay (NFS), it would likely be for a maximum of 3 months.

You could potentially get married straight away and then live together as husband and wife for three months, gather all your evidence - bank accounts etc, then apply for the 820 onshore about a week before her visa expired.

3 months living together is not a great deal, and you'd have a lot to do in that time but it would be possible - but only if there wasn't a NFS on her tourist visa.

Getting the tourist visa from a high risk country is not easy. You need to prove that you intend to return to your home country by showing you have strong ties back home. I honestly think you would be making the wrong decision.

December is a long way off. I'm sure that nobody has made firm plans for your wedding yet seeing as you don't even know how she will enter the country.

You need to shelve the idea that you are definitely getting married in December and accept the fact that you need to fit the visa processing procedure... It will not fit to your needs.

Many people change their wedding date due to visa processing. Of course they don't like it or want to, but when we choose to embark on this adventure which is an international relationship we need to accept certain things.

For you, you need to be flexible on your wedding date and accept that it's very risky to attempt to rush her into the country, get married and pay many thousands of dollars for a visa which is likely to be refused.

Nobody here wants to see that happen to you, so we're trying to explain just why you should follow the process so many others have, and succeeded.

Yes, it sucks that you've set a wedding date and it might need to be moved. But remember... The most important thing is a successful application.

Who knows? If you applied soon, you may still get to have her here and be married in December! Not everyone takes 12 months.

Wouldn't you rather do it the right way and have your visa approved than the wrong way and end up with it rejected and her back in China?


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Just another note about finances. Immigration is not concerned with the regular income from your parents. What they want to see is financial support between you and your girlfriend. 

Start sending each other money. Use western union, make an account online and keep your receipts. It doesn't have to be a heap but you need to start sharing finances. 

Buy her things and use your credit card or debit card. 

I used to order my husband's weekly groceries online when he lived in America and pay for them, and have them delivered. I did this at the time because I was the main money earner, but now I realise what good evidence a regular weekly grocery bill under his name is. 

You have the time to build great evidence but you need to start now. The financial commitment to eachother is the key, not how much money you have. Does this make sense?


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you Danegirl, it makes alot of use for the info even I read the info from the booklet and so on because I had trouble understanding some of it so I had to nibble bit by bit for the uncertainty

In regards to No Further Stay, as far as it is concerned, she never had any stamped on it despite coming here many times. Which is a good thing since its very likely when she comes over, very unlikely she will get that stamp by probability!

But.....If I open a joint account with her there in China, would that be helpful to show the CO since she can't open here in Australia and also that I am a resident in China as well???



danegirl said:


> You are mixing up what we talk about when we are saying financial evidence. In the visa context, there are two different types of "financial evidence". These are:
> 
> 1. Income evidence - i.e. how much you earn; and
> 2. evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship i.e. joint bank account, shared expenses, shared assets, etc.
> ...


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you as they have been very helpful and ease of mind

Unfortunately, although its not too late to start......we feel very stupid now....because we didn't keep reciepts and mostly...we paid by cash for the whole time..................arrhhhh. But that was the greatest suggestion here..



kangaroogirl said:


> Just another note about finances. Immigration is not concerned with the regular income from your parents. What they want to see is financial support between you and your girlfriend.
> 
> Start sending each other money. Use western union, make an account online and keep your receipts. It doesn't have to be a heap but you need to start sharing finances.
> 
> ...


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Thank you as they have been very helpful and ease of mind
> 
> Unfortunately, although its not too late to start......we feel very stupid now....because we didn't keep reciepts and mostly...we paid by cash for the whole time..................arrhhhh. But that was the greatest suggestion here..


It's ok, you weren't to know. Just start now


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Thank you Danegirl, it makes alot of use for the info even I read the info from the booklet and so on because I had trouble understanding some of it so I had to nibble bit by bit for the uncertainty
> 
> In regards to No Further Stay, as far as it is concerned, she never had any stamped on it despite coming here many times. Which is a good thing since its very likely when she comes over, very unlikely she will get that stamp by probability!
> 
> But.....If I open a joint account with her there in China, would that be helpful to show the CO since she can't open here in Australia and also that I am a resident in China as well???


Sometimes you may not realise there is a no further stay.

Yes a joint account in China would be great if she can't be here to start one in Australia. Do that as soon as you can.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Mike,

As stated above, shelve the idea of definitely getting married in December. You are unlikely to have approval of a PMV by that time given that you haven't even gotten your application together yet, which could take a while. If it gets granted before then, that's great, but it's unlikely that will be the case.

Please do not attempt the Partner visa option when you haven't lived together for at least 3 months. Scrap the idea of proving regular income, because that isn't necessary. You need evidence of enmeshed finances, with history of such - not one of two money transfers just prior to applying or a joint bank account that is one month old.

Remember that China is a high risk country so your application will be highly scrutinised just for that fact alone. If there are any gaps or unanswered questions in your evidence, you can expect to be rejected. It's unfortunate, but it's the way it is right now. We have had people on this forum who have had their visas rejected because the CO didn't see evidence that the families of the couple knew about the wedding, when they had written statements from family stating that they did. 

Nature of Household: People often don't understand what that means and get it confused with social evidence. Nature of household isn't photos or trips together or ticket stubs. It is evidence that you live together as a commited and genuine couple to the exclusion of all others. Even just a joint lease usually isn't enough, you need proof that you combine your financial resources and support the household jointly through joint bills, division of household labour, that other people see you two as one household and not just two people living together. Quite simply, no amount of preparation can fulfil this criteria when the two members of the couple live separately and apart and have never lived together. If you have lived together for a while and then were separated briefly for compelling reasons, that would be ok, but to never have lived together except for a month or two after marriage is probably just not going to be enough. 

They have the PMV for people in exactly your situation, don't blow your very best chance because you refuse to change the date of your marriage. If you want to have a huge party in December, make it an engagement party instead and then save the formal marriage ceremony for after your visa has been approved. You could even have a "wedding-that's-not-a-wedding" where you have the reception in December with all your family and friends, but don't actually have the marriage ceremony or sign any documents with the celebrant until after the visa is approved. There is no rule that says that a wedding has to always accompany the ceremony or the official marriage. 

Heck, I'm already married and my husband and I are planning on renewing our vows every couple of years, which is just going to be an informal party and a bunch of romantic speeches. 

Think outside the box, my dear friend


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Star Hunter,

Yeah, if thats the case, then PMV will be shelved and my partner as well as her family is the tradition superstitous people, once the date fixed, they don't like the idea to change the date especially when everyone is being informed!

We will also start doing the fiannical committment now like you suggested. We are not doing it for the sake of the visa but to redeem what we have lost in the past plus to show CO we are and have really committed to it. Like said, we actually did all these before, its just that all the evidence were either thrown away or didn't keep reciepts because we didn't think at the first place that these were important elements to show to the CO other than just plenty of picutures of us, travel stamps, letters, the fact we were being for so long etc. We thought they were enough but boy we were wrong...

So I guess PV (onshore) is the only option now. In regards to living at least 3 months. I am not sure if this would help
- Get married here
- Then apply & lodge PV the next day or so (timing is running out!)
- Then I believe the Bridging Visa will be granted so that when she is here while the decision is being made (I'd say between 6 to 12 months?), we can make the use of the time to live together here as a new married couple, and upload new evidence as time goes along, I am not sure if that would be a good idea too as new evidence can sometimes make a huge difference, no? Or CO will only consider the PV application being lodged at that time and not afterwards?

- Also, if we lodge the PV on the same day, usually when will the Bridging Visa be granted? The same day or? Because after a few weeks or so, we have a chinese wedding banquet held in her country so therefore, we want to make sure its approved within the timeframe and not lose the money application! After the wedding banquet, of course we will come back and start living together!

Therefore, this decision being made, we don't have to go all the hassles of PMV of the risk of being approved too late (since its likely they will not be granted on time!)

Thanks!



Star Hunter said:


> Mike,
> 
> As stated above, shelve the idea of definitely getting married in December. You are unlikely to have approval of a PMV by that time given that you haven't even gotten your application together yet, which could take a while. If it gets granted before then, that's great, but it's unlikely that will be the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Great Kangroogirl

Thanks for the word of advice! ^o^



kangaroogirl said:


> Sometimes you may not realise there is a no further stay.
> 
> Yes a joint account in China would be great if she can't be here to start one in Australia. Do that as soon as you can.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike, 

I think you're making a HUGE mistake. I'm honestly not going to type anymore as it is clear you are set on what you are going to do, and will not listen to us.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

And you can't travel on a Bridging Visa A, as we've said. You need to apply for yet a different visa, so planning on leaving Australia straight after lodging the application isn't possible. You need to read those documents we recommended.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is pretty much impossible to lodge a partnet visa based on marriage the day after marriage as you need the marriage certificate. You would need to go to bdm and pay extra to get it done that day.

As has been said you need a BVB to travel outside of Australia and very unlikely to be done in a day or 2.

What will you do if her visitor visa gets rejected or comes with a NFS? I think you are better off delaying and applying for a PMV. It is still months away ... lots of time to send out new invites.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

mike88 said:


> Star Hunter,
> 
> Yeah, if thats the case, then PMV will be shelved and my partner as well as her family is the tradition superstitous people, once the date fixed, they don't like the idea to change the date especially when everyone is being informed!
> 
> ...


How much more upset is her family going to be when her partner visa is rejected and she has 28 days to leave the country and her husband behind?

It simply doesn't work the way you're intending to do it. You don't get to apply and THEN spend three months collecting evidence. You can provide *additional* evidence later, but if they initially look over your application and see immediately that you've only just married a day or two prior and you have absolutely no evidence of sharing a household/finances they can (and do) just reject applications immediately. Talk to the people on this forum (and there are some) who had their application rejected just a couple days after applying for insufficient evidence. It DOES happen.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Mike,

If you are set on the partner visa, then I wish you the best of luck, but I'm afraid I do not like your chances at all.

As stated above, it takes time to get the marriage certificate after the marriage has taken place. Your celebrant has a certain period of time to lodge the details and then BDM has a certain number of days in which to log the details in the register. The ceremonial certificate you get on they day is NOT sufficient. 

As to your idea of using the next 6-12 months of visa processing time, while it is ok to continuously submit evidence while it is processing, it's unlikely that the CO will be happy to accept ONLY evidence submitted after lodgements. Additional evidence is great for proving that the relationship is ongoing, but you also need to prove that the relationship was well established before applying.

The partner visa is strictly for people ALREADY in committed married-like relationships. It's not designed to give people time to develop that relationship after they have applied for the visa. 

I doubt very, very much that you will have anyone on this forum tell you that your plan is a good one. If there is no flexibility with your marriage date, then I don't see your chances of success being reasonable at all. Not from China (not even from a low risk country).

It's up to you, we can only give you advice based on our own research and experiences, the rest is up to you.

I wish you luck.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> Your celebrant has a certain period of time to lodge the details and then BDM has a certain number of days in which to log the details in the register. The ceremonial certificate you get on they day is NOT sufficient.


Exactly. Mike, even if your lack of evidence weren't an insurmountable issue (which it will be), this alone means your plan won't work. There is simply NO WAY to get an official certificate from BDM in order to be able to submit it the next day.

So if you apply the next day, you'll be doing it without acceptable proof of your marriage, without evidence you've lived together... there's simply no way they wouldn't just look at your application and click "reject."


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Exactly. Mike, even if your lack of evidence weren't an insurmountable issue (which it will be), this alone means your plan won't work. There is simply NO WAY to get an official certificate from BDM in order to be able to submit it the next day.
> 
> So if you apply the next day, you'll be doing it without acceptable proof of your marriage, without evidence you've lived together... there's simply no way they wouldn't just look at your application and click "reject."


I was intrigued so I checked and you get one urgently which is done in 3 hours and costs and extra $24.50.

But if gets married on Friday or Saturday no way!

Not even commenting on his evidence .... who really wants to be collating wedding pictures and lodging a visa application the day after they get married?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Also, there are no refunds of the application fee if the application is rejected due to insufficient evidence or without the proper documentation. It's up the applicant to ensure the application is acceptable, it's not up to the CO to ask for further information or wait while you furnish them with additional evidence. 

Can you afford to lose $4,500 and then have your fiancée given 28 days to leave the country and then have only the option of applying for a partner visa offshore (the PMV will be completely off the table at that point). You will essentially be in an even worse position than now because your options will be even more limited and you still won't have much chance to get the evidence needed unless you can somehow manage to live in China with her. Having one visa rejection often makes it even harder to get an approval for another, so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Mish said:


> I was intrigued so I checked and you get one urgently which is done in 3 hours and costs and extra $24.50.
> 
> But if gets married on Friday or Saturday no way!
> 
> Not even commenting on his evidence .... who really wants to be collating wedding pictures and lodging a visa application the day after they get married?


But, is that for getting a certificate urgently AFTER the marriage has been registered? I know that if you pay a fee for an "urgent" certificate you can get it within hours, but you still have to wait for the celebrant to submit the details of the marriage and for BDM to log the details.

In South Australia, I believe a celebrant gets 2 weeks to submit the details and then BDM gets ten working days to register the marriage after the celebrant submits the details.

Either way, you're totally right!!! If it is possible, who wants to quickly get married, rush the documentation over to BDM before business hours finish, wait to receive your certificate then spend your wedding night discussing financial aspects and compiling evidence and noting down passport numbers?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> But, is that for getting a certificate urgently AFTER the marriage has been registered? I know that if you pay a fee for an "urgent" certificate you can get it within hours, but you still have to wait for the celebrant to submit the details of the marriage and for BDM to log the details.
> 
> In South Australia, I believe a celebrant gets 2 weeks to submit the details and then BDM gets ten working days to register the marriage after the celebrant submits the details.


Exactly. You can get a certificate same-day, Mish, but the celebrant has to register it with BDM first, AND they have to get all that put into the system, and that doesn't happen same-day.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oops ... only skim read it ... too much wedding prep on my mind atm


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Oops ... only skim read it ... too much wedding prep on my mind atm


You and me both... I GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> You and me both... I GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!


WOO HOO!! I get married in 5 1/2 weeks . Currently trying to find a photographer that doesn't cost the earth eeeek


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck with your weddings, girls! I must admit that I'm a little jealous, I loved getting married and can honestly say it was truly one of the best days of my life (surpassed only by the births of my children). 

Sending you girls lots of love and best wishes from Theo & Me xxxx


----------

